# Ford 1720 Remote Hydraulics



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Have a 1720, that was purchased new without remotes. I would like to add a simple hydraulic circuit to contol a cylinder to manuver a sidearm cutter I made but can't seem to justify the close to $2,000 that Ford wants for a so called special valve and manifold / valve to do this with. The tractor has a splitter manifold on the right side of the frame for use (supposeldy with FEL). I do not want to add a PTO type pump and additional resivoir to it either, which would be cheaper than the $2000 price tag. There has to be a way to add a simple remote to this system without having to outlay that kind of cash.

Any ideas?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you looked at Northern Equipments offerings?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Chipmaker,
To be more specific, Northern Tool 2003 Fall/Winter Master catalog, page 212 offers the valves you need to make it work. You can probably do it for under $200.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

There is supposedly some kind of manifold and diverter that mounts on top of the final drive housing on the right side of the operators seat / platorm, about where your elbow would be, under the sheetmetal flor covers, that is used to divert hydraulics to the QD, or remote valves. This is where the hydraulic pressure is tapped off of. This is where my problem lies.......$$$ from Ford. I have heard from sources other than dealers, that its not a good idea on this tractor to try and cutinto any other hydraulics in the system, and problems will result, and you really need to use this diverter block / valve assembly which is propreitary with Ford.

Heck I used to think JD parts were pricey.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Chipmaker,
May I suggest you pose that question in the New Holland Owning and Operating Forum over on TractorbyNet They have a large brain trust of New Holland owners that may help you economically address this.


----------



## AlB (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ford 1720 Auxiliary hydraulics*

I have a Ford 1720 and set it up using the rear hydraulic adapter kit from Tisco - HV 4945. It didnt come with directions but was finally able to pipe it to work (with the help of a Tisco Rep). However, there isnt enough flow to operate my splitter efficiently, way too slow, but to operate an occasional remote it would be fine. I set it up with a 3/8" valve to divert flow from the pressure end to either the power beyond or return, depending on whether I wanted to use the splitter or 3 pt hitch. ( you cant use both at the same time) The whole setup can be had for under $200 including the new 8mm bolts ( One will need to be 4 1/4" long and the other 3 about 2" because the adapter is about 1" thick)


----------

